# Cadenza app



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

:tiphat: Asking for a talented friend:

Who has experience of using the app 'Cadenza' for accompaniment? What do you think are its strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Clicked on this thread thinking there was an app that would either find or write cadenzas.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

pianozach said:


> Clicked on this thread thinking there was an app that would either find or write cadenzas.


That would be handy! It's an app that provides accompaniment against which to play a solo instrument.


----------

